# Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern



## fbr (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo @ALL!

Da sich die Begeisterung für einen OASE BIOTEC 36 SCREENMATIC in Grenzen hält und alle schreiben "Kauf dir was gescheites" meine Frage.

Mein Teich hat ca. 55 m³ Wasserinhalt eine Tiefe im Schwimmbereich von 1,50 Meter.
2 Kois mit 50 cm und 3 Neulinge mit 15 cm und 10 andere kleine Goldis und Ofen.
Eine Biologische Kläranlage ist unter dem Kiesbett eingebaut und funktioniert 

Um den Reinigungsaufwand zu verringern habe ich mir ein 
Oase Aquamax Eco 12000 
Oase AquaSkim 40 
Oase Aquamax Satellitenfilter bestellt. 

Nun die Gretchenfrage in welches anzuschaffende System pumpe ich das abgesaugte Wasser?
Regentonnen scheiden aus, da meine Gattin die Teile nicht im Garten stehen haben möchte!

Was meint ihr zum OK Vortex Ø 85 cm?http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p1259_OK-Vortex----85-cm.html
Diesen könnte ich hinter der Steinmauer verbutteln 
Würde das funktionieren mit dem runden Vortex funktionieren?
Womit würdet ihr diesen füllen?

Danke für die Infos im Voraus und


----------



## Olli.P (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Franz,

ein Vortex wird meines Wissens nur mit sich drehendem Wasser gefüllt....... 

Wobei sich dann in dem Drehvorgang der Grobschmutz am Boden absetzen soll... 

Also eher nix Feinfilter........ 


Als einzige Maßnahme würde ich da nur die altmodische Variante des Bürsteneinsatzes sehen.......

Und selbst das gilt eher als Grobfilter.......... 

Allerdings sollten diese dann kurz über dem Einlaufstutzen enden, nicht das dir die erste Bürste vorm Einlauf in null Komma nix zu sitzt..........


----------



## fbr (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Olli,
DANKE für die INFO 

In der Kompaktklasse bleibt dann wohl nur mehr der "OK Center-Vortex C 50"
http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p1255_OK-Center-Vortex-C-50.html übrig.

Oder habe ich welche übersehen?

Da der Oase Aquamax Satellitenfilter in 1,5 Meter mit 1 1/2" Schlauch tiefe liegt könnte sich die Pumpenleistung: max. 6.000 l/h ausgehen.

LG

Franz


----------



## karsten. (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo
da hatten wir letztens  ne nette Runde zu dem Thema

und den kontrovers diskutierten Beitrag

und gern erinnere ich mich an die wirksamen und sich selbst zerstörenden Kartoffelsäcke 

Vielleicht kannst Du was für Dich rausfiltern 
mfG


----------



## Thorti (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo,

Wenn's ganz klar sein soll ->
in Vlies/Papier-Filtern wie z.b. SmartPond oder ähnlichen bleibt so ziemlich jedes 
sichtbare Teilchen hängen.

Thorsten


----------



## fbr (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Karsten,
DANKE für die Link!

Hallo Thorsten,
eine GÜNSTIGE Version ist das leider nicht!
Wenn nur nicht die laufenden Kosten so HOCH wären!


----------



## Buffo Buffo (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Franz, 
so einfach wie die Kartoffelsäcke oder die Filterwolle ist das da:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23328


----------



## fbr (4. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Andrea!

Auf die TOLLSTEN Ideen kommen die User in diesem Forum wage ich mal zu behaupten!

Da ich schon viele Sommer und Winter auf der Welt bin möchte ich es mir ziemlich einfach bezüglich Wartung und Pflege machen. 
Ich habe im Forum schon gelesen wie toll es ist aus einer Tonne die Filtermatten zu holen um diese zu reinigen.
Da wäre es mir schon lieber wenn das Ganze etwas einfache und komfortabler wäre.


----------



## sternhausen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Franz

Wenn du Feinteilchen effektiv und ohne viel Arbeit aus dem teich filtern willst, dann wirst du um einen Vliesfilter nicht drum herum kommen.
So teuer ist der Unterhalt einens Vliesfilters gar nicht, denn für die ca. 300 Euro an Kosten für das Vlies pro Jahr, stelle ich mich bestimmt nicht alle paar Wochen stundenlang hin und wasch irgendwelche Matten oder Bürsten aus.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Scheiteldelle (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

ohne Frage ist eine Vliesfilter das Beste für Feinfilterung !!!
ohne Frage aber auch mit das Teuerste !!!

hätte ich das Geld für die Anschaffung, wäre ein Vlieser schon meins.


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo,

das kommt immer ganz drauf an...
Die kosten eines Vliesfilters sind ja direkt proportional zur Teichgröße
oder besser gesagt zum realen Durchlauf.

Bei mir gehen so um die 2 Meter Vlies am Tag durch,
aber bei meinem zum Durchlauf (von ca. 4m3/h) passenden 17cm schmalen Vliesfilter
kann ich aus einer 80cm breiten rolle vier Bahnen schneiden und hab dann für ~40€ 800 Meter Vlies.

Bei dir müsste es schon der 500g oder 500s sein.
Ohne Bio-Wanne hab ich einen von beiden "schon" für 2999€ gesehen.

Vorausgesetzt man will so klares Wasser ist es eine lohnende Investition.
Da bleibt wirklich alles hängen, von Pollen bis zu Schwebealgen 
(auch wenn einige es nicht glauben wollen, die haben dann noch keinen live gesehen oder machen was falsch)

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Reinhard!



> stelle ich mich bestimmt nicht alle paar Wochen stundenlang hin und wasch irgendwelche Matten oder Bürsten aus.


Diese Worte drücken meinen Wunsch aus wenn NUR die Kosten nicht so hoch wären 
1 x Kies mit Hochdruckreiniger im Frühjahr waschen den Grund im Schwimmberich absaugen sehe ich noch nicht als Arbeit sondern als Vergnügen wenn hinterher alles schön sauber ist!

Daher suche ich auch ein System bei dem ich die Filter ausdrücke (Osae?), ........... den Schieber unten öffne und das Zeug fließ raus


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Franz



> Um den Reinigungsaufwand zu verringern habe ich mir ein .....



und diesen Besatz



> Koi, Godis, Mini __ Wels, Schobunkins,



würde ich wie alle anderen Freunde auch zu einem Vliesfilter raten ....

Nebenbei sollte deine Umwälzung sich nicht mit den nur 12.000 Litern herumschlagen ....

Du hast ein Volumen von 55.000 Liter ... da würde es sich schick machen wenn du zumindest alle zwei Stunden den Teich durch hast ... net wegen der "Schwimmerei" sondern den Koi zuliebe ..... du bekommst durch den Besatz und deiner Schwimmerei zuviele Schweb/Schadstoffe in den Teich .... die gehören raus .... und das ohne viel Aufwand


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,
die 12000 werde/möchte ich für den Skimmer und Bodenabsaugung kaufen.
Eine 15000 die im Dauerlauf schon verbaut ist und die die Wasserqualität wie auf dem Foto zu sehen ist liefert bleibt natürlich.

Was die 12000 abpumpt muss ja wohin 

Grübel, grübel


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*



> Was die 12000 abpumpt muss ja wohin



Eben .... öffne deine Sparbüchse und gönn dir den Vließer ...... ist bestimmt keine falsche Investition .....

Und ich würde die beiden Pumpen tauschen ..... die 15.000er an den Skimmer und Sateliten und die 12.000er ....  was macht die eigentlich


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,
die "alte" 15000 bereibt die vorhandene - im Kies verbuttelte - Kläranlage von Teichbauer 2002 eingebaut und kommt über 3 Düsen und einen Ouellstein wieder retour.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Na da ist sie dann eh bestens aufgehoben ..... weniger ist in dem Fall mehr .... die Verweildauer des Wassers im Kiesfilter sollte da eben so lange als möglich sein ...


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,
ich galube der Teichbauer hat das Seinerzeit ganz GUT hinbekommen wie am Wasser (Freie Sicht bis 1,55 Meter) zu sehen ist 

Wie stehen die Chancen das ein "GFK Center Vortexfilter C 30" die Feinfilterung schafft?


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hi,

also was im Kiesfilter nicht hängen bleibt holt der Vortex wohl auch nicht raus.

verstehe ich das richtig: 
Deine alte pumpe zieht das Wasser durch den Kies und gibt dieses über 3 Quellsteine wieder aus? 
Und mit der neuen Pumpe willst du Bodenabsauger und Skimmer betreiben?

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Thorsten,
JA


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Franz

Net gut, ist halt net Stand der Technik 

Wenn schon ein Center-Vortex, dann müßtest zum C80 greifen ... der paßt in etwa zu deinem Besatz ..... aber um das Geld bekommst auch einen Vlies-Filter 

Der Unterschied zum C80 ..... außer Rollen tauschen, kein Arbeitsaufwand mehr .... 

Nachteil des Center-Vortex (egal welcher) :

Die im Vortex verbleibenden Blätter etc. gammeln so lange vor sich hin bis du den Schmutzablaß-Schieber ziehst, die feineren Stoffe bleiben in den Bürsten vielleicht hängen, gammeln ebenso, bis du die Bürsten reinigst, Japanmatten dito, die Biokammer erfüllt eigentlich dein Kiesfilter und ist unnütz, könntest aber auch mit Japanmatten oder __ Hel-X befüllen ....

Was ich damit sagen will .... im CV verbleiben die herausgefilterten Stoffe zu lange im Wasserkreislauf und produzieren wieder Schwebstoffe in Form von Schwebalgen.
Der Vliesfilter bringt diese Stoffe akurat aus dem Wasserkreislauf und du hast sofort klares Wasser was hinten wieder aus dem Filter kommt ....

Einziger Nachteil .... die Vliesrollen kosten ein bisserl was .....

Da fällt mir gerade noch ein Vorteil des Vlieser`s ein .... wenn du ihn an den Kiesfilter anschließen würdest, würde dein Kiesfilter sich nicht zusetzen .... jetzt werden alle Schmutzteile im Kiesfilter herausgefiltert und gehen immer wieder in Lösung und stehen als bestes Algenfutter den Schwebalgen zu Verfügung, was vermutlich auch die Feinteile im Teich verursachen .....

Hast du den Kiesfilter schon einmal gereinigt seit dem bestehen


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hi,

also übernimmt im Moment der Kiesfilter die alleinige Filtration?
Jeglicher "Dreck" wird im Kies angelagert und mehr oder weniger biologisch 
abgebaut bleibt aber im Prinzip im Teich.

Bei einer mechanischen Abscheidung hingegen ist der Dreck wirklich "weg".
Abgeschiedenes Material muss dann nicht mehr biologisch abgebaut werden 
und es lagern sich auch keine Abbaustoffe an.

Beim putzen mit dem Hochdruckreiniger wird der Dreck meist nur tiefer in den Kiesfilter 
gewaschen und nicht entfernt.
Bei einem von oben nach unten Kiesfilter ist dann irgendwann Schluss, er verstopft.

Ich würde wenn möglich die Sache "umdrehen", also mit von Vlies- oder Trommelfilter
vor gereinigtem Wasser in den Kies drücken.

oh, ich seh grad Digicat war schneller

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,


> Hast du den Kiesfilter schon einmal gereinigt seit dem bestehen


Wenn Du damit meinst ob ich ihn ausgegraben habe - NEIN.
Ein Teichbauer meinte letztens, so lange es um den Filter herum nicht schwarz ist funktioniert er.

Bei den Nachteilen hast Du und die anderen NATÜRLICH RECHT!!!!!
*Vor allem mit diese Satz:*


> .. jetzt werden alle Schmutzteile im Kiesfilter herausgefiltert und gehen immer wieder in Lösung und stehen als bestes Algenfutter den Schwebalgen zu Verfügung, was vermutlich auch die Feinteile im Teich verursachen .....




*Welcher Vliesfilter hat das beste Preis Leistungsverhältnis in Hinsicht auf laufende Kosten wobei natürlich auch die Anschaffungskosten zu berücksichtigen sind?
Wer hat die GÜNSTIGSTEN im Angebot im Netz*


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Franz

Hier mal ein sehr aufschlußreicher Thread zum Them Vliesverbrauch ....

Ausgraben meinte ich eigentlich nicht .... ein Kiesfilter hat im normalfall Revision-Rohre eingebaut. Durch diese versenkt man eine Tauchpumpe und saugt den angesammelten Schmodder ab ....

Ich entnehme deiner Aussage, daß du solch Revisions-Rohre nicht eingebaut hast 

Hier noch ein Thema zu Kiesfilter mit darin enthaltenen weiteren sehr guten Links.

Aber ich schweife vom Thema ab 

Einen Link zum Vliesfilter habe ich Dir schon angeboten .....


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,


> Einen Link zum Vliesfilter habe ich Dir schon angeboten .....


Habe ich auch schon gedrückt und gelesen 
Dieser scheint gerade noch bezahlbar zu sein 
https://www.1a-shops.eu/cgi-bin/sho...dex.cgi?aktion=artikel&ps=192880&subid=192881


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo,
Bei 55.000 Litern würde ich den 800er nehmen, kostet nur 300€ mehr und wird auf Dauer günstiger sein.


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hi,

laufende kosten ist natürlich so eine Sache...
Letztes Jahr haben meine Kois ab und zu mal "umgegraben" und dann waren mal eben
6 Meter Vlies mehr weg.
Hatten sie keine Lust zum buddeln und war wenig Dreck in der Luft so hatte ich auch 
schon mal weniger als 1 Meter pro Tag im Sommer.
Im schnitt aber 2 Meter pro Tag.

Wie gesagt, da ich 4 bahnen aus einer 80cm rolle schneiden kann interessieren mich die laufenden kosten gar nicht.

Wenn ich mir hingegen vorstelle die selbe Länge an 1200cm Vlies für 74€ die 100m zu brauchen....

Den Smartpond 500g ohne biowanne hab ich im net für 2999€ gesehen.
Für einen Schwimmteich deiner Größe ist der gut, jedoch hast du ja Fische.
Der darf mit ECHTEN 16m3/h beschickt werden. (min 12) 
Die meisten Pumpen fördern mit Schlauch und Höhenunterschied nur rund die Hälfte der Nennfördermenge.
Und für die VF Auswahl ist die Tatsächliche Fördermenge entscheidend!
(natürlich sollte diese zum Teich passen)

Ein VF funktioniert nur in einem bestimmten Durchflussbereich optimal. 
Pumpt man zu wenig bleibt der Schmutz zu lange mit dem Wasser in Kontakt.
Pumpt man zu viel steigt der verbrauch und eventuell kann sich kein Filterkuchen bilden.

Ich sehe grad ich bin wieder zu langsam....
Hat dein Teich echte 55m3 und die Fische werden mehr,
dann würde auch zum 800er tendieren, dann musst du aber schauen dass du ihn auch wirklich mit mindestens 16m3/h versorgst.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Thorsten!
Wie oder womit schneidest du die 100 Meter Bahnen in die für dich notwendige Streifen?
Hast Du die dafür eine Vorrichtung gebaut?



> dann würde auch zum 800er tendieren, dann musst du aber schauen dass du ihn auch wirklich mit mindestens 16m3/h versorgst


Die schafft die 12000 nicht! 
Warum eine muss von 16000?
Wenn es langsamer geht dauert es ja nur länger bis alles durch ist 

Hallo Helmut,
mein Filter ist anders 
In Kies sind Rohre mit einer Ummantelung vergraben und die Pumpe saugt aus dem inneren das Wasser ab. Keine Ahnung wie das Teil heißt aber es funktioniert!
Von Horrormeldungen wie Grünen veralgten Teichen kann ich nicht berichten!


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hi,

ja, hab so eine Art Vorrichtung gebaut... macht dennoch keinen Spaß.

Beim 800er ist das Fenster für die Fördermenge 16-30m3/h.
Förderst zu zu wenig, so ist auch der Verbrauch "zu wenig"!
das Vlies läuft dann zu langsam und braucht zu lange bis es einmal durchläuft und wieder aus dem Wasser kommt.
Entsprechend lang ist der Schmutz mit dem Wasser in Kontakt und du hast so ne art
Teebeutel - einige Stoffe gehen langsam in Lösung.

Zum anderen braucht ein VF einen gewissen miedest Durchsatz pro cm Vliesbreite,
da das Wasser ja auf dem Vlies "steht" und die Höhe von der Differenz Zu-Abfließende menge abhängt.
Der Zufluss ist ja gegeben, der Abfluss hängt von Oberfläche, Verschmutzung und druck ab,
wobei der Druck wieder von der Höhe des Wassers auf dem Vlies abhängt.
Ist das Vlies sauber, so fließt das Wasser einfach hindurch und man denkt der Filter funktioniert nicht.
Das Vlies wird nun schmutziger wodurch sich der widerstand erhöht und das Wasser steigt etwas.
Dadurch das das Wasser steigt erhöht sich der Druck und es fließt mehr Wasser durch das
nun leicht verschmutzte Vlies als ohne druck/Höhe möglich wäre.
Das Vlies verschmutzt nun weiter und der widerstand steigt gleichzeitig aber auch die Höhe uns somit der druck.
Durch das eigentlich verstopfte Vlies fließt immer noch Wasser da in der Mitte rund 
30cm Wassersäule das Wasser auch durch die kleinsten Poren drückt.
Irgendwann sinkt der Durchfluss aber so stark, 
dass das Wasser bis zum Schwimmschalter steigt und der Motor etwas neues Vlies einzieht, 
der Durchfluss wieder steigt und der Wasserspiegel um ein paar cm fällt.
Von dem Punkt an wiederholt sich das Spiel.
Allerdings ist auch ein verschmutztes Vlies nie ganz dicht 
und bei wesentlich zu wenig Durchfluss wird der Schwimmschalter nicht erreicht.

Der Durchfluss hängt also nicht linear mit dem Verbrauch zusammen,
so das bei sagen wir mal 2x empfohlener Durchfluss sich der Verbrauch verdrei- bis vervierfacht.
Und umgekehrt sich bei halbem Durchfluss das Vlies bis zu mehrere Tag im Wasser befindet 
bis der Pegel oft genug den Schwimmschalter erreicht hat um das Vlies einmal durch den Filter zu ziehen.

Kürzt man alle unveränderlichen variablen weg, so bleibt nur das Verhältnis Zufluss zu Vliesoberfläche!
das alle SmartPond gleich lang sind bleibt von der Oberfläche nur noch die Breite.

Also Zufluss zu breite!
500er -> 12-16m3/h
800er -> 16-30m3/h

Die Angabe zur Teichgröße bezieht sich darauf wie oft man seinen Teich umwälzen sollte.
500er: Koi -> einmal alle 2 Stunden also darf der Teich doppelt so groß sein wie die zulässige Pumpleistung
               -> 2x16m3=32m3 passt also zur Empfehlung von 30m3.
Schwimmteich: so ca. einmal in 4 Stunden also 4x16m3=64m3 passt auch zur Empfehlung von 60m3.
Passt auch zu deinem Teich -> 55m3/4=13,75m3/h deckt sich mit dem was deine Pumpe wohl fördert.

Soviel erst mal zu Physik die dahinter steckt.
Hoffe ich konnte es einigermaßen erklären.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Thorsten!

Du bist JA SUPER drauf was diese Thema betrifft!
Dein Posting muss ich nochmals lesen nachdem ich mit tippen fertig bin! 

Und was wenn ich einen kleinen nehme damit die Pumpe passt und ihn im Dauerlauf betreibe


----------



## sternhausen (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo  Franz
Ich habe dir mal deine Mail beantwortet.

Tortsen hat dir ja schon viele Tipps gegeben.
Wichtig wäre auch noch bei der Anschaffung eines Filters (egal welchen), auch den zukünftigen oder den letztendlich geplanten Besatz zu wissen, damit man gleich die richtige Filtergröße planen kann.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Franz

Ich hatte damals meinen Schwimmteich rund um die Uhr gefiltert, also 24/7/265 ... Klartext: 24 Stunden am Tag und das auch den Winter durch ..... 

Aber ich hatte nicht deinen Besatz ... es waren bei mir "nur" Goldorfen ..... in einem 240m² Teich, mit 300.000 Liter Volumen 

Wenn Uwe Dir den Tipp gibt  ... ich würde Ihn aufgreifen ... ooops  Thorsten ja auch  .... 

Das hat Hand und Fuß 

Wie gesagt, wenn mein Koi/Schwimmteich mit ca. 70m² und einem Volumen von geschätzten 70m³ einmal fertig werden sollte  ... plane ich, mir auch einen Vlies- oder Trommelfilter zuzulegen ... ist die einfachste Art, glasklares Wasser zu erhalten, was allerdings ein bepflanzte Zone nicht unabdinglich macht. Denn Nitrat abbauen können die Dinger noch nicht.


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Reinhard

[OT]Hast mein Statement im anderen Thread (Beitrag #39) gelesen [/OT]


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,
na da bin ich schon gespannt wenn der FERTIG ist und sich eingelaufen hat!
Da kann Mann nur schreiben: Der KANN WAS DER TEICH!!!


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

 Danke Franz 

Aber .. wie sieht es jetzt mit deinem Besatz aus ....

Stückzahlen wären interessant


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Danke für die Blumen!

Ich hab Mitte 2007 angefangen mich mit Vlies als Filtermaterial zu beschäftigen.
Damals Inspiriert von einer Vorlesung in Luftreinhaltung baute ich mehrere Prototypen.
Der erste war ähnlich des VeryLowCostVliesVilter's aus dem Forum .
Doch ich wollte was Automatisches.
Als einzig logische Bauform kristallisierte sich für mich die Form heraus die die 2010er Version vom SP  hat.
So eine geschwungene Form konnte ich aber unmöglich mit den Vorhandenen Werkzeugen fertigen und wählte die V-Form.
Durch experimentieren fand ich die passende breite zum Durchfluss.
mein letzter Prototyp hatte noch keinen Motor und ich musste regelmäßig das Vlies von Hand bewegen.
Ziemlich doof hab ich geguckt als ich im net auf den SmartPond stieß!
welcher damals noch so gut wie unbekannt war.
Aber manchmal gibt es für ein Problem nur eine logische Lösung.
Nur deren damalige 2schwimmschalter Steuerung hat mir nicht gefallen - meine hat nur einen. 
Ursprünglich wollte ich einen Baubericht mit den Zeichnungen vom CAD und Detailbildern hier einstellen...
Doch als ich noch während der Prototypen-Phase hier im Forum behauptete ich könne 
Schwebealgen aus filtern und dafür unsagbar viel Spott erntete beschloss ich zu dem Thema zu schweigen.
Nun da sich der SmartPond etabliert hat und einige selbst erlebt haben wozu Vlies imstande ist 
und man als "Vlieser" nicht mehr nur belächelt wird bin ich wieder bereit meine Erkenntnisse zu teilen.
Nachdem ich gut 4 Monate auf Trinkwasser-zertifiziertes PVC wartete konnte ich anfang August 2008
die Prototypen-Phase beenden und endlich den "endgültigen" Vliesfilter bauen.
Seid dem habe ich Wasser das (wenn da nicht noch die Gelbstoffe wären) aussieht wie Luft.
Am Imposantesten ist das bei Nacht, 
wenn ich den Unterwasserstrahler einschalte und im Lichtkegel nahezu keine Teilchen das licht beugen!!!

Ich seh mal wieder das während ich hier Tippe 5 neue beiträge hinzukamen,
ich binn aber auch langsam 

Gruß


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Mensch Thorsten, probier es mal mit allen zehn Finger zu tippen 

Im Ernst .... Hut ab vor deinem Engagement einen Vlieser zu entwickeln


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

@ Helmut,
Ich habe zur Zeit 2 Koi mit ca 50cm und 2 kleine Aoki mit 15cm einen Tsuner (ober sich der so schreibt) mit 15cm in weiß mit Glitter in den Schuppen die anderen Goldis, Orfen und kleinen ca. 10 Stk. Mehr sind aber nicht geplant wenn noch ein Koi (Butterfly) dazukommt müssen die kleine raus!!

@Thorsten!
Dachte mir doch da tippt eine Profi 



> Am Imposantesten ist das bei Nacht,
> wenn ich den Unterwasserstrahler einschalte und im Lichtkegel nahezu keine Teilchen das licht beugen!!!


Wenn ich meine einschalte sieh das nicht so toll aus 

Ist nur eine Art (Maschenweite) auf dem Markt oder kann Mann sich eine aussuchen wenn ja bitte welche?


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Helmut, es ist nicht das Tippen, es ist das denken... 

Hab mal noch ein Bild rausgekramt und beschriftet.
Bin besonders stolz auf die Eisdose als Schmutz-Vlies-Wanne  
Boa Mist, natürlich zu groß das Bild...jetzt aber.


Gruß Thorsten

edit: 
Schon wieder zu langsam, schlimm aber auch.

Boah man, da hat ja dann ein Koi nur 11Kubikmeter 
Denke die 5Koi kann man eventuell vernachlässigen.

Ja da gibt es mehrere Sorten auf dem Markt.
zuerst nutzte ich Vliesputzlappen... 
Dann das Aquacross, damals noch in 80metern Länge
auf dem bildete sich ein wunderbarer Filterkuchen,
Dadurch werden die "löcher" immer kleiner laut aquafil auf bis zu 1µ.
Als das dann leer war siegte der Geiz und ich kaufte 200Meter vom Genesis papier.
da hab ich immer noch dran, kann ich aber nicht empfehlen, 
verbrauch ist höher und es bildet sich kein so dicker Kuchen.
Zu den verschiedenen Vliesen gibt es hier aber Leute die sich damit besser auskennen.


----------



## fbr (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

@ Thorsten,
wann gehst Du in Serie?
Sieht echt TOLL AUS!!
Wie lange hast Du daran gebaut?


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Franz

Hmmm ... der Besatz ist ja net viel  , Gott sei Dank ... dachte du hast da viel mehr drinn 

Würde meinen die Trübung/Feinteile kommen vom ungefilterten Wasser mit dem du den Kiesfilter beschickst 

Natürlich auch von den "gründelten" Koi ...

Falls du die Vliese meinst ... da gibt es unterschiedliche ... wie auch in dem geposteten Link hervorgeht 

Die Breite der Vliese dürfte genormt sein ...


----------



## Thorti (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hihi,

nix Serie,
Ich hatte das Bedürfnis klares Wasser zu haben...
...Bedürfnis erfüllt.

angefangen hab ich wie bereits geschrieben Mitte 07 und fertig wurde er Anfang August 08.
Da ich solange aufs Material warten musste hatt etliche Entwürfe im CAD gemacht.
Hatte auch schon Schablonen ausgedruckt, daher dauerte der eigentliche Bau nur 
einen  ganzen Samstag und den halben Sonntag. 


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fbr (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo @All,
Bestellung "Mamovlieser 500er" ist raus ich hoffe auf ein 

Bilder von der Verbesserung die ich erwarte folgen, hoffe sie schaden nicht sondern helfen dem nächsten der auch einen sucht!
Denn Bilder sagen mehr als 1000 Worte


----------



## koifischfan (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*



Digicat schrieb:


> Servus Franz
> 
> Ich hatte damals meinen Schwimmteich rund um die Uhr gefiltert, also 24/7/265 ... Klartext: 24 Stunden am Tag und das auch den Winter durch .....



 
Dafür nicht im Frühling (100Tage).


----------



## Thorti (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hi,

den Vlieser kannte ich noch nicht.
War der viel günstiger wie der Smartpond?
Der SP sieht mir wesentlich durchdachter und Nutzer freundlicher aus
kostet ja aber auch mehr.

Freue mich schon auf die Bilder

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## fbr (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Thorsten,


> War der viel günstiger wie der Smartpond?


JA
Wie ich im Forum gelesen habe funktioniert er GUT und die Inhaber sind zufrieden.
Die Funktion Papier aufrollt und Stromloser Betrieb war mir persönlich den Aufpreis nicht Wert!
Das er nicht aus Niro ist stört mich auch nicht groß da ich ihn sowieso verstecke


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Franz

Gratulation 

Und ich werde mich persönlich von deinem Erfolg, daß die Feinteile aus dem Teich sind, überzeugen ... das ist eine Drohung, dich einmal zu besuchen


----------



## fbr (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,
na dann komm nur!
Das Gästezimmer der Griller, Bier und/oder __ Wein und die Sonne warten! 

Bei und gibt es beides wobei wir eine fruchtigen Weißwein, süßen Weißwein oder wenn Du lieber Rotwein trinkst bei uns im Burgenland/Ruster Hügelland, Südburgenländer, .... um die Ecke findest Du alles und bald auch eine klaren Teich!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Servus Franz

Danke für die Einladung 

Nehme ich sehr gerne dankend an 

Denke im Sept. wäre ein günstiger Zeitpunkt ... 

Vlieser installiert und er konnte schon kräftig werkeln  so das man auch ein Ergebnis sieht.

Bitte schieße auf alle Fälle voher/nacher Bilder ..... und natürlich vom Einbau ... wir sind nehmlich überhaupt net neugierig


----------



## fbr (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

Hallo Helmut,
wegen der Bilder geistert mir schon was durch den Kopf das ich versuchen werde umzusetzen damit die Wirkung besser ersichtlich wir!

Deine BESSERE Hälfte ist natürlich auch Eingeladen!!


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Feinteile aus dem Teich filtern*

on


----------

